# Second hand/used furniture



## Petermm (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi
Well our move to Cyprus is gathering pace, we have found a property (unfurnished rented)in Kissonerga, the removal people are booked, the one way flight tickets are booked and we are getting there with trying to sort out all the years of collecting, which is proving to be a challenge.
Our arrival date is the 20th April 2016 and I will making a short 4 day trip on 30th March to get a few bits and pieces in readiness for our arrival. (Typical of me to pick a bank holiday as well....)
I have managed to find out where to get most of what we are after including getting deliveries for the period I will be there, but trying to find a bed and mattress is a nightmare. Could anyone recommend a second hand place in Paphos where I could buy a bed and a place which sells mattresses off the shelf so to speak. I am also looking for some garden furniture to use as dining room furniture until our stuff arrives.
Many thanks in anticipation
Peter & June


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Petermm said:


> Hi
> Well our move to Cyprus is gathering pace, we have found a property (unfurnished rented)in Kissonerga, the removal people are booked, the one way flight tickets are booked and we are getting there with trying to sort out all the years of collecting, which is proving to be a challenge.
> Our arrival date is the 20th April 2016 and I will making a short 4 day trip on 30th March to get a few bits and pieces in readiness for our arrival. (Typical of me to pick a bank holiday as well....)
> I have managed to find out where to get most of what we are after including getting deliveries for the period I will be there, but trying to find a bed and mattress is a nightmare. Could anyone recommend a second hand place in Paphos where I could buy a bed and a place which sells mattresses off the shelf so to speak. I am also looking for some garden furniture to use as dining room furniture until our stuff arrives.
> ...


Hi Peter and Jan,
Just back from looking at property in Cyprus outside Paphos, on various drives through Paphos on the road that heads up to Polemi there are some great easily accessible furniture shops and home centers, and a fantastic outdoor/ garden furniture shop, they are hard to miss unless your speeding! You will find what you need there. Also of push comes to shove there is a charity shop in Polemi they sells mattresses and bed frames; I had a peek in through their window and they had various household items that looked in good condition as well as a number of English books. Downsizing is difficult; we did this 4 years ago when some of my family emigrated to Israel and it takes longer than one thinks to sift through years of collecting stuff! Good luck.
Jennifer (originally from Scotland)


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

We have bought and sold a few items in the past year at this secondhand shop in Chloraka

https://www.facebook.com/AJ-Secondhand-Ltd-593851827365344/

Also in Paphos worth looking round

https://www.facebook.com/newtoyoupaphos/


----------

